# Decorative sink plumbing????



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone know where to find the above? It needs to be bright chrome.

I'm installing a wall mount, glass countertop w/2 glass sinks in a master bath. You will be able to see all of the plumbing and the typical under cabinet install isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Bump. I don't know how this got out of rotation so fast.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't HD have everything available in chrome?? Far as I know they do. I'll be doing something similar in a few weeks.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh, - - mine's just one sink, though.

I still think they have what you need.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

try a wholesale house vs a big box. they sell anyone and the counter guys are usually sharp. wouldn't suprise me if you had to change the heights of the waste outlets to better conceal them even w/ finish traps,supplys and shuttoffs


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Some of the work product from other trades that I see ticks me off, even if I have nothing to do with it. One thing that always bugs me is to see chrome and brass fittings made up with pipewrenches and channel locks. Ugly, ugly. Don't they know what a strap wrench is? That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sorry, I haven't had to buy that stuff personally. Everytime we need a fancy brass or chrome exposed plumbing set up I let the plumber supply it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I spent the better part of the afternoon researching this locally for naught. Dumb A me was thinking that with all of the pedestal sinks and other rage items that this was not going to be a problem. Wrong again!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

What can't you find??

The HD's around me have the chrome tailpiece and p-trap kits, chrome pipe nipples in all sizes, and chrome straight or angle valves.

Can't say for sure that they have chrome supply tubes or the chrome drain runs to the center trap, - - haven't needed them yet.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm looking for chrome with a better finish. All of the fixtures on this thing look like triple-plate show chrome.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Thinking outside of the box here... 
How wacky would it be to purchase the necessary standard chrome or brass pieces and take them to a chromer for more/better plating? I had a bumper done about 8 years ago, and it was only around 75 bucks.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Maybe you can have 'American Chopper' make up some chrome sidepipes for drains, - - chrome bumper with a glass shelf, - - chrome sissy bar supply lines, - - chrome gas cap shut-offs, - - chrome high handle-bar faucets, - - savvy lavy theme!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Look around a couple of places like this

http://www.plumbingworld.com/decorative_p_traps.html


http://www.clawfootsupply.com/type59

But seriously, what is the deal here? 

With all the million dollar homes you work on and this is the first time you have ever had to have decorative feed and waste lines? Don't you have a plumber or two you use that you can have suppy and install these, or at the very least you could just call up and ask him where to get them? Around here I have seen this stuff in upscale bathroom showrooms right on the shelves, or they have big old catalogs they can order anything you want. We also have big plumbing supply house locally here that I'm sure with a phone call I could have some advice and in no time have them ordering them and have them overnighted if necessary.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I put a clawfoot into a bthrm remod, and I got all the supply/waste from HD, I seem to remember I had a choice of chrome or brass. When I put pedestal sinks in I just use off the shelf stuff from the local hardware store, it's all pretty light, but is chrome and looks good. Rich.


----------

